# Newest Addition



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Took a little roadtrip yesterday from Montreal to Whitby (about 11 hours total) with Moondemon to pick up this guy, and Moon's 75g and elong from gtc. Thanks again Gerald, this fish has a great personality, following me around the room and already chasing my fingers and hasn't been in the tank for 24 hours yet. My 21 month son gets a real kick outta him when he charges and chases his hands.
















Quick video.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow man! Really nice looking fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad he's settling in nicely for ya.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Another quick pic I just took.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Nice pick up


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

He looks to be doing great and hiw new home !!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

11 Hours? Talk about committed!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

We had a deal that couldn't be resisted!!








And everybody we know told us we were crazy.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

TheCableGuy said:


> We had a deal that couldn't be resisted!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and i'd do it again !!! Well... considering i went to new jersey last month to get a manny, i think i just did it again !!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> We had a deal that couldn't be resisted!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*..and i'd do it again !!!* Well... considering i went to new jersey last month to get a manny, i think i just did it again !!
















[/quote]
Me too!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is a bad a-- fish


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice, I like the high back.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man, the shape of that fish is just plain awesome. That was worth the drive. Nice pick up sir!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Great pick up, marginatus are not the easiest fish to find. Congratz again


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't believe how far away my old marginatus is now. Congratz on the pick up. Lil ticked off with gtc but atleast my old guy is in a good home.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ja said:


> I can't believe how far away my old marginatus is now. Congratz on the pick up. Lil ticked off with gtc but atleast my old guy is in a good home.


Sorry Ja...but when I found out it was your old fish, I went out and got it a Habs jersey!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet looking high backed beast!!!! Showing great aggression as well. Did you nickname him snaggletooth







Not a bad replacement for your old rhom R.I.P.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent pick up, Cable guy!...Marginatus is my favorite piranha of all-time!...Super nasty, super aggressive, and not at all shy!..If Ja'eh was living in the states, I would have bought a long time ago!..One of my dream fishes to own (if I can ever find one)and very rare in this hobby!...Congrats, man!...





















....That Marginatus rocks like a PAT BENATAR concert!!!...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Man, that's the baddest looking piranha I've ever seen! That Pitbull face is awesome. Congrats. I want one.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!! He was well worth the trip to TO!









Hey Da'Man, if it ever becomes available I'll let you know!

But a Pat Benatar concert? Really?


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Marginatus is one of my favorites,I've one too.İt looks very healthy.Thanks for photos.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe you might let me know first.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ja said:


> Maybe you might let me know first.


Will do Ja....but I don't see it happening any time soon tho.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

TheCableGuy said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!! He was well worth the trip to TO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your newest addition rocks like a "new edition" concert


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new pickup. hes a fantastic looking fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

primetime3wise said:


> Maybe you might let me know first.


Sorry Ja'eh!...I've got first dibs on him!!...





















...Besides, there ain't no sloppy seconds in this hobby!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!! He was well worth the trip to TO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your newest addition rocks like a "new edition" concert








[/quote]


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Maybe you might let me know first.


*Sorry Ja'eh!...I've got first dibs on him!!...





















...Besides, there ain't no sloppy seconds in this hobby!...







*
[/quote]

If you're willing to drive all the way from DC to MTL for him....I may consider it before Ja, but then again I just got him and don't think I'll get rid of him for a while.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Da said:


> Excellent pick up, Cable guy!...Marginatus is my favorite piranha of all-time!...Super nasty, super aggressive, and not at all shy!..If Ja'eh was living in the states, I would have bought a long time ago!..One of my dream fishes to own (if I can ever find one)and very rare in this hobby!...Congrats, man!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Ok,...







..Fixed!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Excellent pick up, Cable guy!...Marginatus is my favorite piranha of all-time!...Super nasty, super aggressive, and not at all shy!..If Ja'eh was living in the states, I would have bought a long time ago!..One of my dream fishes to own (if I can ever find one)and very rare in this hobby!...Congrats, man!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Ok,...







..Fixed!...








[/quote]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da said:


> Maybe you might let me know first.


Sorry Ja'eh!...I've got first dibs on him!!...





















...Besides, there ain't no sloppy seconds in this hobby!...








[/quote]

Actually TheCableGuy is sloppy thirds so if he were to sell to you one day that would make you sloppy fourths.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

cableguy is the third owner of this fish already? 
Thats too bad.

Also cableguy I see your saying you're "not planning on getting rid of this fish for a long time". Also too bad, the time frame SHOULD be never. My opinion. 
For the third time, amazing fish.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow what an amazing lookin fish! the mouth is killer looking, you're very lucky to have picked that sucker up man. Im quite jealous actually lol.

/tries not to want


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I just moved the marginatus to his new home, a 90gal and he's attcking the return nozzle on my FX5. He's a real aggressive SOB!! I was cleaning the glass earlier and droped part of the magnet in the tank, and for the first time in 10 years of fish keeping I was scared to put my hand in and get it. I used a net as a shield.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

An updated pic of his new home 









And a closeup


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The tank looks great !!!
And how about that jaw ?? wow !!! This fish looks A1; in great shape and healthy !!!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

What a speciment







and a tank to match.









Your commitment to that drive was worth it.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a quick video. My son makes a cameo at the end








Don't mind the scratched up tank


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> What a speciment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And worth every moment of the drive!


----------

